# I want LED tails!



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/printer_430.shtml

Sweet on all new cars out there. Better than 'euro' or 'altezza' thats for sure.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Manny's Golf was at SEMA?! I would KILL to see that car in person.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAH I WANT IT TOO !!!

imma try to have it custom done on my se-l tail by d_warner as soon as his project is done.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ooooo sweeet, very nice. very g35ish.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have LED tails


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I have LED tails


yes but not g35 style led tails :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I have LED tails


me too!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

led tails...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..tha' black ones are nice*

..I luv the "blacked-out" ones on the bottom.. :thumbup: 

..not too sure about the two on the top though..kinda' of a "carnival-look"..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..not too sure about the two on the top though..kinda' of a "carnival-look"..


come one come all...step right up step right up...dont be shy!!! come and see the one and only, world famous, carnival lights!!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the barely noticable LED tals I have which are the stock b11 tails with LED modules, I think the G35 style are kinda cheezy looking.










heh with LED trunklite too


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> yes but not g35 style led tails :thumbup:


Maybe not, but I still think it looks better than the bland OEM B14 Sentra ass end.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ That looks nice Sean...do they look pink or is it just the pic? The tail lights on my Altima look pink when the brake lights are on.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

naw, they are pretty damn red.
That's only the tails. The brake lights are really bright.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sean, are your outside lights on with the constant driving lights or just turn signals? mine are just turn signals....

anyways...yours looks different than mine. maybe its the picture. are your round leds smoked darker than what they came? it looks real good!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Since Sean's out of the office for the next couple of days, I guess I'll answer.

Sean's tails are wired as follows, from the outside to the inside:
Turn/Tail | Reverse | Brake/Tail

The rounds were sprayed with red candy to darken them and make them more glossy.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, what he said


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58235

I have LED tails.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

sethwas said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/printer_430.shtml
> 
> Sweet on all new cars out there. Better than 'euro' or 'altezza' thats for sure.
> 
> Seth



I don't know.. to me they kind of look like Pontiac trying to be hip. heh


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

We had an opel astra in the workshop with leds. they are nice but i preffer half clear half red thanks


----------

